
Windows 8 Consumer Preview to debut new Windows logo? (rumor) - ViolentJason
http://www.winbeta.org/news/windows-8-consumer-preview-debut-new-windows-logo-rumor#.Tzkk6WL9HkE.hackernews
======
pedalpete
This isn't the first time Microsoft has altered their logo, check the google
image search for Microsoft logos
[http://www.google.ca/search?q=windows+logos&hl=en&rl...](http://www.google.ca/search?q=windows+logos&hl=en&rlz=1C1LENN_enCA452CA452&prmd=imvns&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=Ajk5T_g8w9_RAZCzgb4C&ved=0CDEQsAQ&biw=1067&bih=588)

I was looking at the start-screen of windows7 on the weekend, and thinking it
is time for a change. A new design is needed, both to move beyond the baggage
of the past, as well as promote that their is a BIG difference between the old
Microsoft and the new (or old Windows if you'd like).

At the same time, the logo in this example is very much a model of the Metro
UI. I don't think the current logo says much about Windows, a clean fresh logo
is needed.

